# Whistler here I come



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dudes its time for me to departure towards the best place in the Earth. I promise lots of photos and 2008 products as well as Crankworx pics.

See ya in 8 days!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

wow!!
Have fun


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

perro del mal... jajaja! suerte! vas a rentar cleta para reventarte los "double diamonds"?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whizzler = "Emo-land"








   
Dang, I'm green in envy... Bring me a souvenir, dawg! I will even pay for it!! (Some Whizzler dirt in a jar will do)

BTW... The Titus boys will be there sometime around July 28th-Aug 4th... FM, Whafe and others will be there


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

whistler is for sissies...
why go all the way to canada when you have the ciclopista very near your house??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dudes its time for me to departure towards the best place in the Earth. I promise lots of photos and 2008 products as well as Crankworx pics.
> 
> See ya in 8 days!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay guys I'm back.

When I was watching Mexico City from the plane this evening I thought to myself... these mountains are more like bumps now that I have visited Whistler. Nothing will ever be the same. I dont have the words to explain so much beauty... its litearally paradise in Eath.










First I got to Vancouver to drop my 66 SL into service and to get the Works tuning. The shop has a good size and has Marzocchi products such as jerseys etc... expensive though. They did this to my 66 SL:

+Complete Works Factory Tuning
+Changed O-Rings and Doppio air seals
+Changed Doppio Oil

I can bet 1000 bucks that my 66 SL can outperform any suspension of any member in the Mexican board.... ZEROOOOOO striction- well it has a BIT of striction caused by the new seals but its liteally 10x better than what it used to be, perfect pressures, treflon feel on the stanchions, "out of the world" small bump complilance and more support in mid stroke as well as improved compression and rebound sensitivity. I also got to see some 2008 products and quick test them... they are amazing



















More in next post


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I got to Whistler on Saturday morning and went to the Specialized rentals but the SX Trails were being used so I went to Rocky Mountain Summit bike shop to rent a Switch 2.0 with Sram X9, 66 RC2 ETA, Rocco TST, Juicy 5's etc. I got my Gondola pass and went to the lift which gets you to the middle of the mountain where B-Line, Crank it Up etc runs. Then you could take a second lift to the top of the mountain... GONDOLA: I took it and hooked up with some riders and started pedalling. It was chilling with fog and lots of rocks but extreamly flowy, well built and everthing had chicken way or rollable drops and jumps.

I went the first time though a mixture of Freight Train, No Joke, Original Sin, DuffMan and Upper A-Line. Damn its fvcking quick fire roads then singletrack with jumps and jumps and bridges and roots, rocks jumps, singletrack. Th fun "fire roads" are more like steep highways with tech terrain.

I did that loop again but found DuffMan to be very muddy and slow and the next time I mixed everything up with more A-Line and more No-Joke. This was a great loop but very long and tiring.... by the end my hands were busted up and I had to take a quick stop.

I took the lift for the third time and a guy told me to try D1, Crank it Up which has lots of jumps and stuff. I took that and joined with Joyride and Detroit Rock City and Whistler Downhill... It was fun but a bit short. I got to do some mid size drops and tabletops but found the full suspension to be more challenging than I thought. The FS made the front go down too fast and I took a while to test it out and get used to. I tried a friend's Stinky Deelux with floater and noticed the Flow 2.0 had a some of break squat when I grabbed the brakes on some rocks and stuff but pretty comfortable overall..

Forth and last run I did Garbanzo again with No Joke, Too Tight, and my favourite trails overall: A-Line with blast speed-no-pedalling tabletop flying madness and a twisty tight singletrack with roots called Angry Pirate.

Pics:

Garbanzo Lift









At Top









Freight Train (nice)









Edit: More pics next


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

More

A-Line berm and bridge









Small table top









Garbanzo Top before pedalling

























First piece of Freight Train









Edit: More next..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Great Tacu!! :thumbsup: 

You missed FM, Whafe and other for nothing... They were riding up there too by Sat.

Did you bring me the souvenir, dawg?

Big Congrats!! I'm jealous... I see Zoke is now using Motul... I guess we can get that crap at some moto shops here. I've seen it...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

More:

Crank it up.. kinda like A-Line with some easy jumps and drops









Jeez









Summit









Rented bike.. nice









I went the 29th so there was some DH racing and also Slopestyle events (no worthy photos) so there was Rocky Mountain, Sram, Monster, Marzocchi, Ergon, Norco, Rip.tv, etc etc etc booths around. When I got to the park there was like 500, when I left there was more than 4,000 I guess, maybe A LOT more.... I also saw wheelchair type bikes and chit chatted with the guys...sad stories... I also saw a man with only one hand and he had half a handlebar and also A ****ING LOT OF HOT RIDING CHICKS.... you get to see 1 or two at Ajusco... now I saw like at least 50 and around booths and walking like 300 maybe more...

Some chicks I met









Concert









Ryan Leech









More next....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Morning









Ah yeah I saw Sam Hill and a buch of pros and sponsored riders, I met some Giant Junior riders... cool guys









Then









Ergon









Sram booth









Rocky Mountain booth









Cute riding dawg









Norco









Green 08 66 I fiddled with









PARADISE BRUTHERS------ PURE PARADISE









I will not be able to sleep well again until I return to this sanctuary

Whistler highway- tired after Dhing all day









Last Piczor.. the thing on the back are glaciers and big ass mountains


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry Warp I didnt see the board again until I was trying an I-Phone the last day on Seattle so I didnt see your comment on time.... I have a Whistler ticket and map, photos and stickers and a poster if you want anything...

Oh I bought the best upgrade so far on my bike... its ****ing expensive and makes me ride 100x better....







a handlebar bell 

I also got some FiveTen shoes which I used on Whistler (you know they say FiveTen Impacts stick like glue to the pedals?..... fvcking true!!!!!!! ). I also got an air pump in case I got a flat in Whizzlerrrr.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Tacu, i'm about to cry :cryin: :smallviolin: 
Good thing you hade lots of fun :thumbsup: 
Great pics and report.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yup , whistler is really something special. One of the best memories I have is standing at the top of seven heavens lodge looking down to the sorrounding mountains. It is just unbelievable. You get a peace of mind only achievable at the top of a huge mountain.

I have only been on top the mountain in the winter though.

Good to know you had a good time.I am so envious, i have to start planning my trip for next year.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

We should do a trip, that place is such a blast!!!!! I want to come back already :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet Tacu!

Nice shots... glad you had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry Warp I didnt see the board again until I was trying an I-Phone the last day on Seattle so I didnt see your comment on time.... I have a Whistler ticket and map, photos and stickers and a poster if you want anything...


Nah, leave it alone!!

I was just yanking your chain... :thumbsup:

Dawg, I'm sooo jealous!!! You lucky bastid, you dawg....

Man, I'd kill to hang around in the Zoke shop... Not to mention to ride those trails.

Can you see the opportunity to develop something similar in Mexico??

I know that Whistler Mountain is a big chunk of dirt, in the sense that altitude is pretty low at the skirts and very high at the peaks... We don't have something like that here. Our mountains start high and should have to reach like 5000m above sea level to get in the same league as for elevation change.

But there should be places that could be suited in the Pacific Coast. Imagine a Gravity park at Huatulco or Puerto Escondido!!! Surf and bike all year long!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah there's a lot of potential here.... I think a A-Line is possible to do in SNT though!

Rumours are that Puebla DH trail is very very sick.

The main difference is that most of the terrain and stunts on Whistler are natural or are based on natural features and the factor that makes it magic is the terrain (drops, slopes, roots, rocks) and the sightviewing.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

" I also got to see some 2008 products and quick test them... they are amazing"

So, is this a picture of you testing a 2008 marzocchi product? If so, I now understand what you base your equipment expertise on.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Awwww you had to do it right renegade?

In that photo I just tested the rebound and compression and the feel, then there was Norco on near Showroom with a 08 66 and gave it a quick spin 

Dont be jealous, now go and brush your teeth!


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

I bow to your superior technical knowledge. It must be challenging, being an idiot savant. What are you, like, 16 years old? A young genius you must be. Did you tell the marzocchi techs that some jokers on mtbr think they know more about their forks than the techs do?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Did you tell the marzocchi techs that some jokers on mtbr think they know more about their forks than the techs do?


And some of us idiots even think we know more than their DESIGNERS!


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Warp said:


> And some of us idiots even think we know more than their DESIGNERS!


Warp, that is because some of us idiots [you and me both  ] approach mechanical problems with an open mind; we don't believe a bunch of printed dogma. We perform tests, and prove to ourselves what is real and what is marketing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Warp, that is because some of us idiots [you and me both  ] approach mechanical problems with an open mind; we don't believe a bunch of printed dogma. We perform tests, and prove to ourselves what is real and what is marketing. :thumbsup:


That... and some designers have never turned a wrench... That's a huge fight of some of my bosses (old sea wolves, so to speak) with recently recruited personnel or people who's never got their hands "dirty". (IMHO, oil and grease are not "dirt").


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Warp said:


> That... and some designers have never turned a wrench... That's a huge fight of some of my bosses (old sea wolves, so to speak) with recently recruited personnel or people who's never got their hands "dirty". (IMHO, oil and grease are not "dirt").


Well said Warp. I have tried to communicate this very thing to our young friend here, with no success. Maybe if it comes from you to, he might listen a little more closely.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

*Wait!!!!*

one big important question:

how did you talk your folks into taking you to a trip to whistler?

ok 2 questions:
how much would a trip like this cost me (plus my GF)??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> one big important question:
> 
> how did you talk your folks into taking you to a trip to whistler?


Go figure¿?...like if that matters.. we lost those benefits long time ago and now how to pay for our stuff (it is good to be a teenager)



triphop said:


> ok 2 questions:
> how much would a trip like this cost me (plus my GF)??


Air tickets 850-1100 USD per person (Mex-Van-Mex)
Bus ticket 100 CAD round per person (Van-Whis-Van)
Hotel 110-200 CAD per room per night(2p), depending on the seasson (that is lower end)
Lift ticket + rental about 90CAD a day.
Lift ticket only (hiking): around 35 CADs
Just walking around: Free!!!
Food $20-$40 per day per person (depending how many fat do you want, the more the cheaper)
Buzz $4CAD per drink aprox. (you can get beer for as low as $3.50 CAD)
Commuting: no need to in Whistler.
Souvenirs/shirts/shoes/bike parts... REALLY EXPENSIVE!!!! Whistler is a Resort Village so everything has a high mark up.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Go figure¿?...like if that matters.. we lost those benefits long time ago and now how to pay for our stuff (it is good to be a teenager)


You think that sucks???
Wait till you have your own kids... 



ritopc said:


> Air tickets 850-1100 USD per person (Mex-Van-Mex)
> Bus ticket 100 CAD round per person (Van-Whis-Van)
> Hotel 110-200 CAD per room per night(2p), depending on the seasson (that is lower end)
> Lift ticket + rental about 90CAD a day.
> ...


:madman: :madman:

There went my chances... I had possibilities to go with the Titus folks (they were at Whizzler by the same time as Tacu and I guess they stayed until today)... They rented a place, so there the cost for food and hotel comes down a lot.

They were renting a car or a van to get there... So further savings.

I HAVE enough air-miles for a round trip to anywhere in North America (after three trips to Spain, thanks Company-that-I-work-for)... that includes Vancouver. For free...

Now it all went down the toilette...

Wife wants to use the miles to visit her mom, no chances to save further on the trip and everyday's life keep my money towards my family.

Oh, well... It'll be some other year. Lots of cool places to ride. Just that my wife thinks "New York", when I think "Moab".


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Flight to seattle 400 CAD
Hotel Night 150 CAD
Food 40 CAD
Car rental 300 CAD for a week
Lift ticket 40 CAD

I told my folks it was a good idea to go to Vancouver and Seattle for vacations and shopping and found a good deal on airplane tickets. Then I told them it was mandatory to visit Whistler and they said: oh okay then!!

I asked Naz from Marzocchi Canada:
"Hey Naz, the X compression is mainly for bottom out control right?" which he replied .."Yessir!"

Renegade you know I love you. Not.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I asked Naz from Marzocchi Canada:
> "Hey Naz, the X compression is mainly for bottom out control right?" which he replied .."Yessir!"
> 
> Renegade you know I love you. Not.


You never will get it. MK and I both tried to convey this to you, but you're not listening. Many times, when an engineer designs a system with a specific intention in mind, he may not be able to predict how that feature affects other systems. While marz. may have intended for the x compression to be a bottom out control, what MK was trying to convey to you is that it does have additional affects other than it's intended one. MK is an engineer, his training makes him think in an analytical way. He experiments with his suspension, he is keen on the proper ways to test suspension variables [ which are things other than just handling a fork as your picture depicts], and he is sensitive to the affects that manipulating each variable brings out in the fork. If he says that the x compression adjuster affects the fork in other ways than the designers intended, then I believe him; I know him personally, and can vouch for his skills. You, on the other hand, are merely parroting what your idols, Marzocchi, claim in their marketing. You as a young teenager, with no technological training at all, are in no place to make any assesments of your own, you are simply being a male teenager, trying to look cool here amoungst your peers. Your dialouge with me is falling flat; I am not your peer; I'm not going to respond to you in your grom slam dialouge. I am as old or older than your father,and have worked in the manufacturing industries for thirty years. The fruits of my labors have successfully served their intended functions in satellites circling this planet, and on the rovers on mars. If you want to continue to contest knowledable people here at this website, I will be quite content to follow you around, observe where you are totally full of crap, and expose you for the fool you are. If all you want to be in life is a post whore like shiver me timbers, piping in to every thread just to say something, no matter how stupid it is, well, that is your choice. If you want to actually learn something during your life, then shut up and listen for a change, and think about it The choice is yours.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

_MK also worked part time for a MTB suspension company for a while. I don't know if he still is and is up to him to mention for what brand that was.

The guy KNOWS suspension.

Renegade has modified not only this ATA cart (which opening it is a challenging task, to start with) but also worked extensively on the TST assembly when it was very new to the market.

And when I say "worked extensively" I mean he machined parts for it and tested them... Rene may not be Darren Murphy but he knows suspension too. 

BTW, Renny... A friend of mine (AM) got his TST modded a bit different that yours by a Moto shop in Aussie. They made bigger holes in the compression piston and used a softer spring... but the thing continues to be not speed sensitive and now there's much less compression damping when it's open. At least now it's not constipated and now you can use three clickers out of five. The rebound stays the same. That's a lost case.

In the end, he's got a RC2 and got done with it.  

My HSCV hybrid AM1 is working better. Consistently using 110mm out of 130mm but I'm not hitting anything big, so I'm considering those 20mm as a "safety buffer" for when "stupid-things-attack", and while "bob" is my friend now, the thing just flies over the rough. I'm using a second set of lowers soon and I'll try a 10wt oil on the HSCV and see how it goes. I expect less dive and more mid-stroke support. Rebound I'm using a few clicks now, so the heavier oil may not affect that much. We'll see.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Renegade said:


> You never will get it. MK and I both tried to convey this to you, but you're not listening. Many times, when an engineer designs a system with a specific intention in mind, he may not be able to predict how that feature affects other systems. While marz. may have intended for the x compression to be a bottom out control, what MK was trying to convey to you is that it does have additional affects other than it's intended one. MK is an engineer, his training makes him think in an analytical way. He experiments with his suspension, he is keen on the proper ways to test suspension variables [ which are things other than just handling a fork as your picture depicts], and he is sensitive to the affects that manipulating each variable brings out in the fork. If he says that the x compression adjuster affects the fork in other ways than the designers intended, then I believe him; I know him personally, and can vouch for his skills. You, on the other hand, are merely parroting what your idols, Marzocchi, claim in their marketing. You as a young teenager, with no technological training at all, are in no place to make any assesments of your own, you are simply being a male teenager, trying to look cool here amoungst your peers. Your dialouge with me is falling flat; I am not your peer; I'm not going to respond to you in your grom slam dialouge. I am as old or older than your father,and have worked in the manufacturing industries for thirty years. The fruits of my labors have successfully served their intended functions in satellites circling this planet, and on the rovers on mars. If you want to continue to contest knowledable people here at this website, I will be quite content to follow you around, observe where you are totally full of crap, and expose you for the fool you are. If all you want to be in life is a post whore like shiver me timbers, piping in to every thread just to say something, no matter how stupid it is, well, that is your choice. If you want to actually learn something during your life, then shut up and listen for a change, and think about it The choice is yours.


:eekster: :eekster: You must really hate tacubaya 

Well, I own a 06 66rc2x. Last weekend, I decided to play around with the compression x knob (moved it 6 clicks). I did feel a change, or at least I think I did. Im confused  
To improve small bumps (according to you), do you have to add more dampening in the x cartridge or less dampening??
Sorry for the confusion. Im trying to see if it works of if it was a placebo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Renegade said:


> You never will get it. MK and I both tried to convey this to you, but you're not listening. Many times, when an engineer designs a system with a specific intention in mind, he may not be able to predict how that feature affects other systems. While marz. may have intended for the x compression to be a bottom out control, what MK was trying to convey to you is that it does have additional affects other than it's intended one. MK is an engineer, his training makes him think in an analytical way. He experiments with his suspension, he is keen on the proper ways to test suspension variables [ which are things other than just handling a fork as your picture depicts], and he is sensitive to the affects that manipulating each variable brings out in the fork. If he says that the x compression adjuster affects the fork in other ways than the designers intended, then I believe him; I know him personally, and can vouch for his skills. You, on the other hand, are merely parroting what your idols, Marzocchi, claim in their marketing. You as a young teenager, with no technological training at all, are in no place to make any assesments of your own, you are simply being a male teenager, trying to look cool here amoungst your peers. Your dialouge with me is falling flat; I am not your peer; I'm not going to respond to you in your grom slam dialouge. I am as old or older than your father,and have worked in the manufacturing industries for thirty years. The fruits of my labors have successfully served their intended functions in satellites circling this planet, and on the rovers on mars. If you want to continue to contest knowledable people here at this website, I will be quite content to follow you around, observe where you are totally full of crap, and expose you for the fool you are. If all you want to be in life is a post whore like shiver me timbers, piping in to every thread just to say something, no matter how stupid it is, well, that is your choice. If you want to actually learn something during your life, then shut up and listen for a change, and think about it The choice is yours.


Thats exactly what I've been saying the whole time. The *MAIN* purpose of X cart is for progressivity at end of travel, not for high frequency bumps. Thats it. It may change the performance of the fork over the shattery stuff but its main purpose is what I've been saying. :skep: 

Whatever, you have such a verbal diharrea and say the same things over and over again that its not worth reading your posts anymore. I get your point, _really_ I do, but I believe firmly that the steps I gave the 66 SL ATA 1 guy were right and helpful and the main purpose of the X Cart is what I've been saying. But just because I dont own a 66 SL ATA 1 you started bashing me real hard and taking that to generalize everything I say and saying I'm lying... so whatever makes you happy dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Thats exactly what I've been saying the whole time. The *MAIN* purpose of X cart is for progressivity at end of travel, not for high frequency bumps. Thats it. It may change the performance of the fork over the shattery stuff but its main purpose is what I've been saying. :skep:
> 
> Whatever, you have such a verbal diharrea and say the same things over and over again that its not worth reading your posts anymore. I get your point, _really_ I do, but I believe firmly that the steps I gave the 66 SL ATA 1 guy were right and helpful and the main purpose of the X Cart is what I've been saying. But just because I dont own a 66 SL ATA 1 you started bashing me real hard and taking that to generalize everything I say and saying I'm lying... so whatever makes you happy dude :thumbsup:


I guess you guys are getting entangled for some misunderstanding...

What MK_ refers to in the mentioned thread is that the X cart makes something Zoke does not claim it to do. He actually is not denying that controls bottom out but also it affects the quality of the travel. And it will do... It's adjuster is probably making the functions (unintentionally) of a low speed bleed and hence controlling the short-high-frequency bumps.

I'd have to tear open or ride one to take parts, but my guess is that it indeed affects travel somehow, besides the designed function of controlling bottom out. I have an schematic of an X cart somehwere... I'll look for it but just like it happens with ETA, the cartridge has some "side effects" on the behaviour of the fork.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am sure it affects travel somehow but I'm saying its main function is for end of travel and that the high speed bump control isnt as important for Naz to skip it...

I was just saying that the manual, tech info, reviews, some personal experience and Naz comment were enough for me to say that X Cart is like an equivalent to PAR in Doppio as it functions to get progressivity at the end of travel.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Warp, thank you for your support.
TST in the a.m. forks is a lost cause. Marz. needs to realize when to cut their losses, and work with more successful damping systems.
545cu4ch, no, I don't hate Tacu. I dislike ignorance and obstenance if it is the chosen tactic of someone debating any idea.
Tacu, if it seems to you that I have diarrrhea of the mouth, it is because I am trying to communicate with you, and you seem to be putting up barriers to that communication.Push aside the barriers, and look at all the possibilities that any one situation offers. There are no absolutes in life. It it not like there is only one explanantion or reality to any one thing. I never said you were lying, never. I said you were offering the guy looking for answers suggestions that are very broad scope and superficial, when his issue is more complex. I'm not being egotistical when I say that I probably have more working knowledge of the ATA cartridge than most marz. techs, it's simply a fact based on how much time I have spent doing work with it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Warp, thank you for your support.
> TST in the a.m. forks is a lost cause. Marz. needs to realize when to cut their losses, and work with more successful damping systems.
> 545cu4ch, no, I don't hate Tacu. I dislike ignorance and obstenance if it is the chosen tactic of someone debating any idea.
> Tacu, if it seems to you that I have diarrrhea of the mouth, it is because I am trying to communicate with you, and you seem to be putting up barriers to that communication.Push aside the barriers, and look at all the possibilities that any one situation offers. There are no absolutes in life. It it not like there is only one explanantion or reality to any one thing. I never said you were lying, never. I said you were offering the guy looking for answers suggestions that are very broad scope and superficial, when his issue is more complex. I'm not being egotistical when I say that I probably have more working knowledge of the ATA cartridge than most marz. techs, it's simply a fact based on how much time I have spent doing work with it.


Did you even read my post? 

Damn, I guess we are oil and water whatever I say or do...

Dawg, you need to apreciate some humour and sarcasm from time to time  If you dont want to its okay, I just dont like grumpy renegades.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I was just saying that the manual, tech info, reviews, some personal experience and Naz comment were enough for me to say that X Cart is like an equivalent to PAR in Doppio as it functions to get progressivity at the end of travel.


As for the pure semantics of it yeah... both control bottom out.

But here's the BIG difference.

X Cart is a hydraulic damping system.

PAR is an air spring system.

One ramps up the spring rate by the end of the travel, one locks hydraulically the end of the travel. If you put both in a dynamometer, you'll see different things. You'll probably not feel a large difference on the trail because when you're using both systems at it's fullest you'll have more importants things to worry than how the end of the stroke feels.

I'm sure both can be used to tune different things in practice.

ATA... that's another lost case for Marzocchi. It's too complex, it's little user firendly and it doesn't really do anything Doppio wouldn't do. It's just that people sees the specs and thinks (me included) "oh, four air valves is a chore". Well... three valves is more problematic. Let's go back to 4 valves (Pos, Neg, PAR, Air Assist)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> As for the pure semantics of it yeah... both control bottom out.
> 
> But here's the BIG difference.
> 
> ...


I know Warp, I know, remember you sent me the SL info sheet? 

But bottom line they both do something similar.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I find that SL 2006 is more easy to tune now... a pump in the PAR, equal pressures on possitive and 75 or so psi on Negative and voila!

I've heard you can take out the air on the neg and possitive and fill the PAR to 200 or 300 psi or something like that, but.... NAH!... Naz left it perfect for me..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

tacubaya, cool post. Did you shread Goats Gully trail from top to bottom, that trail is a favorite, sensational in fact... That tests forks...

Make up with Rene, he is a huge help and is offering his experience of a good many years on the planet to you for free bro, that may not mean much, but it is a wonderful thing about this here forum......

Todo Bien......................

And yes there is alot of hotties riding bikes in Whistler, so finish school and University and get your butt up there and get busy with them.........


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Whafe said:


> And yes there is alot of hotties riding bikes in Whistler, so finish school and University and get your butt up there and get busy with them.........


Yessir :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> To improve small bumps (according to you), do you have to add more dampening in the x cartridge or less dampening??
> Sorry for the confusion. Im trying to see if it works of if it was a placebo


what?? as far as i know, the x adjustment only affect the last inch (or something like that) of the travel. The one time i had problems with the rod getting loose inside the fork, i played a lil´with each adjustment just to see how they affect the fork. When I played with the x adjustmet, it called to my attention that no matter how open or close was, the initial part of the stroke always felt the same (that would be small bump compliance). The x adjustment only changed the behaivour of the shaft on the last inches of travel. This "experiment" had nothing scientific though, but still was interesting; it was done with the cartridges working alone (open fork, no springs on it, moving shafts by hand).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> what?? as far as i know, the x adjustment only affect the last inch (or something like that) of the travel. The one time i had problems with the rod getting loose inside the fork, i played a lil´with each adjustment just to see how they affect the fork. When I played with the x adjustmet, it called to my attention that no matter how open or close was, the initial part of the stroke always felt the same (that would be small bump compliance). The x adjustment only changed the behaivour of the shaft on the last inches of travel. This "experiment" had nothing scientific though, but still was interesting; it was done with the cartridges working alone (open fork, no springs on it, moving shafts by hand).


well, thats what I thought to. MK_ seems to know quite a bit about suspensions so I tried it. Im not sure if it worked or not, though I think it did  (im not that picky when it comes to bike components performance )


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Good Lord, that was painful reading... the thread should have ended with Tacubaya's stoke after returning from his trip to Whistler.

I'll try again some other time...



Proud owner of many Marzocchi products -


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, Renegade kinda ruined my thread.. Warp could you clean things up?  

Here is a funny picture I found while I was looking at the Photo Album..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, Renegade kinda ruined my thread.. Warp could you clean things up?


No... I'm still jealous you got to go there, beyotch... :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And it looks I'll be going soon again


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> And it looks I'll be going soon again


You gotta be shieting me!!!   :thumbsup:

I'll be pissed if you don't bring me a souvenir this time, dawg... A sticker will do...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I'll bring you something this time, its still some months away though....

if things are going this good then its likely i'll be leaving permanently to vancouver in 2 years, no shiat...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Leaving with family? or just thinking on doing college there?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Leaving with family? or just thinking on doing college there?


Sorry for the 2nd highjack... but what would be of the Mexico board without derails...

Rito, please let me know when you need your fork back... Or put a price tag on it, because I'm just loving the HSCV cart. Is so superior to TST. It ain't even funny.

Oh, and it does turn Fork Oil into West Texas in about two rides... I just can't understand why.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I'm very likely to leave for collage and maybe my family will catch me up there..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp:

Not sure I want to put a price tag on the fork; don´t know what i am going to do with it yet, but want to keep my choices open. Don´t worry about loving the cart,yet, though. You can keep using it; as far as i understand the cart will have a long life if it is taken care properly and i am sure you will. I have no plans on using it anytime soon.

As for the oil, could it be that the cart is really dirty and you are cleaning it every time you change oil? i guess it will get cleaner with time. Other than that could be the seals, but I guess you would see some leakage if that were the problem.


Tacu,

I was kinda expecting your parents would love the city and consider moving there at some point. Doing college there seems like a terrific idea in the meanwhile. 

I am planning to move back on spring 2009, i have a trip planned for next year to strenghten my network and preparing the ground for my (and wife) comeback. Hopefully we´ll be city neighbours at some point.

Derrailing again.... how has been the weather lately on ajusco. Any chances for a good weekend? from my office it looks like it´s been raining all days all day long.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Warp:
> 
> Not sure I want to put a price tag on the fork; don´t know what i am going to do with it yet, but want to keep my choices open. Don´t worry about loving the cart,yet, though. You can keep using it; as far as i understand the cart will have a long life if it is taken care properly and i am sure you will. I have no plans on using it anytime soon.
> 
> As for the oil, could it be that the cart is really dirty and you are cleaning it every time you change oil? i guess it will get cleaner with time. Other than that could be the seals, but I guess you would see some leakage if that were the problem.


Ok. Thanks.

I don't think there's a problem with the cart... But it's on a second oil change now.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This Saturday is reserved for the allmighy and holy trail building. I'm gonna spend 4+hours building stuff. I hate how peorple just expect SNT to have new features and repair the current ones and they do nothing for the trails.... damn douchebags


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

What are you doing? where are you working and at what time? I might have some spare time to help you.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

9.30 to 2pm aprox, jump building and trail mantainance on La Nueva and the main DH track (after the pistas)


----------

